

Scaling an AWS infrastructure - Tools and Patterns - pablohoffman
http://highscalability.com/blog/2010/8/16/scaling-an-aws-infrastructure-tools-and-patterns.html

======
fdb
I loved Jacob Kaplan-Moss's "Django Deployment Workshop", which he presented
at PyCon and OSCon. In it, he shows how to use cloud servers (he uses the
rackspace cloud) to scale multiple web and database servers and do load
balancing.

It is a very pragmatic talk, not specific to Django, but suitable for most
wsgi setups. It is about 3 hours long.

<http://blip.tv/file/3632436>

